# Stick insect eggs



## bugboyjoshsmum (Feb 16, 2009)

My 6 year old son has had two Bud Wing Stick Insects since September, they are both now laying eggs. Can someone please tell me what is the best way for me to get the eggs to hatch?

Thank you


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

I always keep my stick insect eggs in a separate container. I find it best to lightly mist the Phenaphorus eggs with water, but only very lightly becuase too much water makes them go mouldy!:crazy:


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

I have had 99% success hatching most Ova as follows:-

Take a tub with a tight fitting lid, poke some air holes into the top and sides (not too big or the nymphs could get through and escape).

Place some kitchen roll on the bottom of the tub and spray it with water till it is damp. place your ova onto the kitchen roll and close the lid. Place somewhere warm, between 19°C and 22°C. They take around 6 - 9 months to hatch. Keep checking the tub for any signs of mould. If any mould is spotted then remove the ova, replace the kitchen towel, moisten it and replace the ova making sure to brush off any mould that might have grown on the ova. Rinse and repeat until the little uns start to hatch. Good luck, and enjoy your sticks.


----------



## bugboyjoshsmum (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you for your replies, I have some eggs in the airing cupboard (as my house is quite cold) in a plastic container with small air holes in with kitchen towel in the bottom which I lightly spray every other evening so it seems I was doing something right just expected them to hatch sooner. Fingers crossed, with some patience, we may have more budwings.

Many thanks again


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

Patience is what's required when trying to hatch out stick insects. I have various species in my incubator so mine will stay there till well after their expected hatch times. My Eurycantha calcarata can take 12 months and above to hatch, where as yours should be due in around 6 - 8 months from time of laying although I have had a few hatch at around the 4 month mark.


----------



## FionasDogs (Apr 13, 2012)

I have just got some stick insect eggs for my son to hatch. These replies are very help ful! Thanks, 
Fiona


----------



## Christian32 (Mar 28, 2013)

Taz Devil said:


> I have had 99% success hatching most Ova as follows:-
> 
> Take a tub with a tight fitting lid, poke some air holes into the top and sides (not too big or the nymphs could get through and escape).
> 
> Place some kitchen roll on the bottom of the tub and spray it with water till it is damp. place your ova onto the kitchen roll and close the lid. Place somewhere warm, between 19°C and 22°C. They take around 6 - 9 months to hatch. Keep checking the tub for any signs of mould. If any mould is spotted then remove the ova, replace the kitchen towel, moisten it and replace the ova making sure to brush off any mould that might have grown on the ova. Rinse and repeat until the little uns start to hatch. Good luck, and enjoy your sticks.


Nice information mate. You really have a great experience of being having insects as a pet. Thanks for the informative stuff.


----------

